# Self Standing Pull-Up Bars and Dipping stands



## tjc3rd (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking to find out if there are any pull up bars and dip stations for cross fit workouts, either at parks or some athletic fields in Abu Dhabi


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

There are a few places along the Corniche.


----------



## tjc3rd (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

